# Father of 4 fat loss jnl.



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello all.

As the title says father of 4 that are 15,12,5 and 2.

For the last 2 years my training has gone down the toilet due to my yungest refusing to sleep at nite. We didnt have this issue with the others so i was able to train no problem. Wot i tend to find is that wen he throws a really bad nite in my appetite is completely ruined the next day so im thinking by gettin a jnl going this will help log things down and hopefully help with my goals.

Maybe others goin thru the same thing and have different ways of coping with this.

Anyway moaning rant over!

About me 36 yrs old 6ft4 and currently 21stone bang on first thing this morning.

Ive lost 2st 7 lb since may 5th (this is wen i joined a new gym)by eating well and doin as much walkin as possible. Training isnt consistent and this is somethin i need to sort. I work 6-2,2-10 shift system and have to train at 6am on the late shift as the mrs works an i have to look after the yungest before work. This is somethin im really strugglin with especially if hes wide awake wen i get in from work at 10pm an he gets to sleep at midnite as he did last nite.

Diet - Basically wot ive been doing is eating every 2-3hours 6 times a day.

Meal 1 50g whey protein.50g oats

Meal2 2 tins mackerel on 2 pc wholemeal toast

Meal 3 300g chicken breast + apple

Meal 4 200g diced beef

Meal 5 300g chicken breast + orange

Meal 6 400g cottage cheese + 4 rice cakes

4-6 ltrs of water throughout the day.

Training - 3 day split over the week

Legs

Push

Pull

Goal - to lose fat. A big push to the end of the year and then add quality mass nxt year.

And thats basically it as mentioned ive never done a jnl before so we will see how it goes n hopefully u guys will chip in with help/info/ criticism etc along the way.

So it begins.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

No training or cardio today, diet bang on, one more meal to go,

Booked next week off holiday to look aftere the kids, skool hols, once the Mrs finished work will batter the gym, one day of weights an 30 mins cardio, the next day a 5 k walk which takes roughly 40-45 mins.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In for the duration mate :cool2:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Where's the pics?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

In all honesty mate my b.f is too high for me to consider putting a pic up, i dont mind from the back tho.lol as you can see from my avi and profile.

Need to strip fat,

Cheers fellas!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

These are old pics, ill get some new ones up when ive lost a bit of fat,


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I call it the strongman look.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry about the quality aswell, i will improve my shape and photography skills,


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Shawrie said:


> These are old pics, ill get some new ones up when ive lost a bit of fat,


Not in bad shape what did you weigh at in those pictures?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

The front selfie one i was 18 stone, i then began to bulk up, the one next to it i was 21 stone 6 month later, bicep one the same, that was just after my son was born, its gone tits up from there hence why ive come on here and started a jnl. went up to 23 an half stone this year and have lost 2.5 stone so far.

Long way to go, cheers bud!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

You'll get there just stay head strong pal


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Gud day today diet bang on. Jnl is motivating.

Cant wait to get back in the gym saturday.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Got some good size to work with mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Got some good size to work with mate :thumbup1:


Thanks pal, allways found it easy to add mass but allways added fat aswell, my own fault of course,

Diet bang on and shall remain so!!! :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> Thanks pal, allways found it easy to add mass but allways added fat aswell, my own fault of course,
> 
> Diet bang on and shall remain so!!! :thumb:


Good to hear the diet is band on mate :thumbup1: Congrats on the weight lose so far too. It's not easy being on shift and having kids too.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear the diet is band on mate :thumbup1: Congrats on the weight lose so far too. It's not easy being on shift and having kids too.


The works easy to handle, its the kids.lol

Nah, wudnt have it any otha way, cnt wait to get to that gym tomorow, !!!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

All good today diet wise.

Smash the gym in the mornin. All over body workout.

On a side note Watchin terminator 2.arnie used to look huge wen i was a kid. Looks a lot smaller and leaner than i remember. Looks gud tho.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Following 

Packing some good size mate


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Getting-Lean said:


> Following
> 
> Packing some good size mate


cheers pal. Appreciate it.

look gud in ure avi pal :beer:


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> cheers pal. Appreciate it.
> 
> look gud in ure avi pal :beer:


Cheers, that was took towards the end of May but put on abit of unwanted timber since then :/

Just started a journal myself today, well it's more of a short term log but might keeping it running. Will post a link to it for if your interested mate 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/274397-yet-another-dnp-cutting-log.html


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm similar to you I can pack on mass pretty easy but it comes with excess bodyfat


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Went to the gym today. Smashed it to bits but felt weaker than usual as not been for 10 days.

Looked ok though was quite suprised but have been eating clean and this is def paying dividends in the mirror.

All over body.

4 x leg extensions

3 x lying hamstring curls

4 x calf raises

4 x seated chest press

4 x shoulder dumbell flies

4 x hammer stength pulls

4 x preacher curls

4 x triced pushdowns

Moderate weights for me but just wanted to get blood into the muscle.

forgot my bottle of water. I usually do 2ltrs in the gym,struggled without it also forgot to have mi preworkout drink but just wanted to get to the gym. Felt proper light headed wen i came out so got home kwik for pwo shake.

Unlike me. Will make sure this doesnt happen again.

Enjoyed it though. :clap:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shawrie said:


> Went to the gym today. Smashed it to bits but felt weaker than usual as not been for 10 days.
> 
> Looked ok though was quite suprised but have been eating clean and this is def paying dividends in the mirror.
> 
> ...


Sometimes your best sessions are when you least expect it, I done 12 night shift once, been up about 20 hours, was about to drive past and though feck it I'll just go, got pb on bench and tri pull downs, was well pleased


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Keep up the good work mate

Ur a unit :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

good session mate :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> Also wud like to say enjoyin the fact that im doin this jnl. Like i sed sumthin ive neva done but takin inspiration from it.lovin the encouragement/advice/banter.
> 
> Good for you mate :thumb:


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> Went to the gym today. Smashed it to bits but felt weaker than usual as not been for 10 days.
> 
> Looked ok though was quite suprised but have been eating clean and this is def paying dividends in the mirror.
> 
> ...


Take it there sets? What sort of rep range you doing mate?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ye sorri pal they are sets between 8-12 reps. Back to 3 day split next week but considering doin 4 days. 4th day bein shoulders.

Only do all over body if ive not been able to train for a bit.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would do a 4 day split tbh.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ye thats wot ive allways done up until recently with the yungest not sleepin.i just thought id cut down to three then i had more chance of completing all 3 workouts over the week which has been the case. But ye bak to 4 i think.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

3 or 4 tbh it is what you can fit in with your busy life at the moment. 4 may keep it short and sweet.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

I like push,pull,legs but with your size 4 day split will be better I'd imagine so you can give chest and shoulders there own day

Id do something like

Chest/tris

Back/bis

Rest

Legs

Shoulders

Rest

Rest


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Getting-Lean said:


> I like push,pull,legs but with your size 4 day split will be better I'd imagine so you can give chest and shoulders there own day
> 
> Id do something like
> 
> ...


Ye mate i was doin the same but in a different order legs first after 2 day rest . As they lag behind my upper body then chest n tries then rest back bicep and shoulders followed by 2 days rest. Im gonna do that. My traps n shoulders tend to dominate everythin else but i luv to train them.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Just been for a fast walk 45mins. The weather was different.lol felt like leutenant dan in forest gump wen hes in that storm on his boat. Enjoyed it though.

Weigh miself in the mornin.feel smaller/leaner n look better in the mirror so all gud.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok 20stone 9lb this mornin so 5lb loss this week. 35lb lost since may 5th so happy.

But more inportantly i look better in the mirror.no point in losing weight if i look like s##t.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shawrie said:


> Ok 20stone 9lb this mornin so 5lb loss this week. 35lb lost since may 5th so happy.
> 
> But more inportantly i look better in the mirror.no point in losing weight if i look like s##t.


That's some going fella, you'll be back to beast mode in no time


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs today, felt good.

All weightz are kilos

Leg press (pre cor usa)

4 sets [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squat machine- i do these forward facing. I will attach a picture of the machine.

4 sets [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension, unsure how much each plate weighs

4 sets [email protected] 7plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus a couple of partial reps, quads were cooked by this point

Lying hamstring curls

4 sets [email protected] 7plates

[email protected] 12 plates

[email protected] plates

10 @16 plates

Standing calf raise machine

4 sets [email protected] 3/4 of the stack

[email protected] stack

[email protected] full stack plus 40 kg

[email protected] full stack plus 60 kg

15 mins on the tread mill at the end.

:thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Really enjoy these, have never done these before i joined this gym.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good journal mate im in a similar boat im 6.5 and wiegh 20.9 st i used to be in good shape and just bulked up to much stopped training for around 12 months and went up to 22 st in fat so now trying to get back down to around 17 whilst gaining muscle it isnt easy and i dont have kids lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

bottleneck25 said:


> Good journal mate im in a similar boat im 6.5 and wiegh 20.9 st i used to be in good shape and just bulked up to much stopped training for around 12 months and went up to 22 st in fat so now trying to get back down to around 17 whilst gaining muscle it isnt easy and i dont have kids lol


Cheers fella.im the leanest ive been for years but still a long way to go.

Do you have a jnl. I advise you start one pal. I feel like ive got people to answer to lol and also its a record of progress.

:beer: thanks for poppin in


----------



## Ste_Mc (Mar 19, 2014)

Ha 6'4 at 20+ stone isn't a bad place to start from is it? Looking forward to seeing what you can do with the frame!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ste_Mc said:


> Ha 6'4 at 20+ stone isn't a bad place to start from is it? Looking forward to seeing what you can do with the frame!


No mate.ive trained on an off for ages so Fair bit of muscle its just a case of getting rid of the fat off the top.simples:thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 mins fast walk done. Lot calmer conditions today. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good solid leg session mate. plus 45 min walk :thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Good solid leg session mate. plus 45 min walk :thumb:


My plan was to only do the walk on the days i dont train but i felt good,mrs watchin east enders and all the kids were settled so just went for it.off work this week aswell which is helpin with energy levels.



Bring on chest n tris!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> My plan was to only do the walk on the days i dont train but i felt good,mrs watchin east enders and all the kids were settled so just went for it.off work this week aswell which is helpin with energy levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on chest n tris!!!!


Hey if you felt good and had the time then go for it mate. looking forward to seeing your chest and tri's session mate.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs feel solid today.Eat n grow!!!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chest n triceps done. Didnt feel strong but endurance and intensity were up if that makes any sense,

Using the plate loaded press machines because i train on my own and can get that half rep at the end.

All weight in kilos

Technogym seated press

4 sets 15 [email protected] 20 a side

15x40 a side

10x60 a side - felt easy so went for 80 a side but only manged 2 n a bit reps so dropped 2 plates off and really concentrated on the movement for 10 reps.

Incline plate loaded machine

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

Machine flies

[email protected] stack

[email protected] quarter stack

[email protected] 2 plates from bottom

[email protected] full stack concentrated on keepin my head pushed right bak into pad n gettin a good stretch

Cable flies

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] 8 plates chest was done.

One arm seated dumbell extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

V bar cable push downs

[email protected] plates

[email protected] platez

[email protected] 8 plates

[email protected] plates really concentrated on the movement and squeezed at the bottom

Did a mad 3 set drop set at the end of the 4th set.

Rope pulldowns

Triceps were cooked at this point

[email protected]

[email protected] plates had nothin left in mi triceps so just did 2 more sets at 2 plates slow and controlled.

15 mins on the treadmill, happy.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Having 2 massive cheese burgers this evening as im training shoulders tomorow, 3 sessions in a row. Looking forward to it tho. :thumbup1:


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> Having 2 massive cheese burgers this evening as im training shoulders tomorow, 3 sessions in a row. Looking forward to it tho. :thumbup1:


Enjoy, you've earned it mate :beer:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Getting-Lean said:


> Enjoy, you've earned it mate :beer:


Cheers pal :beer:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs,chest n tris all sore this mornin which is good. Shoulders at o malleys gym later,never been before. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Legs,chest n tris all sore this mornin which is good. Shoulders at o malleys gym later,never been before. Lookin forward to it.


Yeh looking forward to it! We shall go Innnnn!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh looking forward to it! We shall go Innnnn!


Gonna get in as much good food as poss this mornin, turn beast mode on:cursing:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Doing really well fella I want too see these progress pics


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Gonna get in as much good food as poss this mornin, turn beast mode on:cursing:


Yeh just had my breakfast gonna get a nap soon, her and the lil one had me up way to early this morning


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> Doing really well fella I want too see these progress pics


Coming soon pal. Id do them every day if i had your size on my frame.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh just had my breakfast gonna get a nap soon, her and the lil one had me up way to early this morning


Same ere mate.yungest birthday today,hes 2, got him a little drum kit coz hes music mad.

All i can here is symbols and snares but hes happy.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Same ere mate.yungest birthday today,hes 2, got him a little drum kit coz hes music mad.
> 
> All i can here is symbols and snares but hes happy.


Nothing but silent in my house lil one at nursery mrs at work am making the most of it haha


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Just done shoulders at o malleys gym with @Ryder, big strong lad who know his stuff.

We did 6 or 7 excercises apart from the seated shoulder press that we did first id never done any of the excersises before,a lot more isolation stuff, completely different to what i usually do and @Ryder is a sound guy.

Oh ye finished off with frame shrugs that felt like they were gonna rip mi traps off.

Great sucsess!!! Mite train there wen on early shift n hard labour wen on late shift. :thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

@Shawrie it was a good session you are a unit! Complete animal haha


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Sez you fella.big dude u .we do it again sometime :thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Sez you fella.big dude u .we do it again sometime :thumb:


Yeh lol and your far from fat! Get at me on monday if you wanna train, don't think I'll be in work


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh lol and your far from fat! Get at me on monday if you wanna train, don't think I'll be in work


No worries pal but 6 am trainin for me next week.thought it was bank holiday but thats on 25th a week on monday.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> No worries pal but 6 am trainin for me next week.thought it was bank holiday but thats on 25th a week on monday.


I'm up for that! I'd love it if o'malleys opened earlier lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> I'm up for that! I'd love it if o'malleys opened earlier lol


Cool


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 minute fast walk done!!!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Rest day today, mite do the fast walk tonite tho, never train traps but after yesterday traps and top of mi bak are killin me wich is good news, did face pulls aswell, felt a bit weird at first but got the hang of them,can feel it now.lol

just shows that by changin gym/equipment/excersise it does the world of good.

Eat sleep and grow!!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Rest day today, mite do the fast walk tonite tho, never train traps but after yesterday traps and top of mi bak are killin me wich is good news, did face pulls aswell, felt a bit weird at first but got the hang of them,can feel it now.lol
> 
> just shows that by changin gym/equipment/excersise it does the world of good.
> 
> Eat sleep and grow!!!!


And of course me leading the session haha I'm also feeling achey after yesterday, front delts from the plate loaded shoulder press machine, side delts traps there all aching tbh


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> And of course me leading the session haha I'm also feeling achey after yesterday, front delts from the plate loaded shoulder press machine, side delts traps there all aching tbh


Of course from you leading pal:thumbup1: was gonna do back n bis tomorow but mite leave it til saturday morning coz top of mi back is killin mi but that deep pain.feels ace.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Of course from you leading pal:thumbup1: was gonna do back n bis tomorow but mite leave it til saturday morning coz top of mi back is killin mi but that deep pain.feels ace.


That's probably just from not working traps for a while you'll get used to it, in the mean time ask the mrs for a massage lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Allready on it.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

50 mins fastwalk done.Took a bit longer as i took the youngest in his trolley, hes been kickin off and has generally been in a bad mood all day so the mrs was happy with that.

Who said bodybuilding isnt family friendly


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chillin today,traps still sore,look bigger allready.lol

Diet,s been on point all week.Still been havin a couple of coffees a day with a sugar in and a bit of wholemeal bread,ill cut these out from Tomorrow. Just cookin a bit of haddock back n biceps in the mornin.

Lookin forward to watchin the boxing on sunday morning.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looking epic in the avi mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ta fella, thought id join the selfie club.lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So whats the diet like then mate?

Sounds like you are hving fun with @ryda


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> So whats the diet like then mate?
> 
> Sounds like you are hving fun with @ryda


ye @ryda is top fella an a big dude, didnt exspect much wen i asked if anyones up for trainin but best workout ive ad in a long time becase he led the way and it was completely different.

Diet - At the mo mate protein with a bit of carbs every 2.5hrs,

Today 1 protein shake 50g oats

2 2 tins of mackerel n 50 g basmati rice

3 protein shake n apple

4 2 haddock fillets

5 protein shake

6 400g cottage cheese

4 cups green tea plus between 4-6ltrs of water.

waist is coming down and adding muscle to shoulders,traps legs. :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> ye @ryda is top fella an a big dude, didnt exspect much wen i asked if anyones up for trainin but best workout ive ad in a long time becase he led the way and it was completely different.
> 
> Diet - At the mo mate protein with a bit of carbs every 2.5hrs,
> 
> ...


Must be pleased with that then mate


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Very happy but long way to go.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't wait to see the out come tbh. I would guess it will be gr8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Back n biceps done. All weights in kilos.

Seated overhead pulls (unsure of the proper name for these,levers infront of you above your head,load plates at the back)

Really concentrated on the squeeze at the bottom.

4 sets [email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

Close grip cable pulls

4 sets [email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] 25 plates (strong on these,nearly at the bottom of the stack.)

Lat pull downs (used a bar with thick rubber grips,really concentrated on form)

4 sets [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plates but form all over the place so dropped back down to 10 plates and did last set really slow at 10 plates.

Hammer strength pulls

4 sets [email protected] a stack

[email protected]/4 stack then did a couple of drop sets out of the blue. Back was cooked

Standing barbell curls

3 sets [email protected] 20

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plate loaded preacher curl machine

3 sets [email protected] 20

[email protected]

[email protected]

Concentration curls

3 sets [email protected] 10

[email protected]

[email protected] 15

Standing cable curls

3 sets [email protected] 5 plates

[email protected] 7 plates

[email protected] 8 plates

On the last set of every exersice there was one or two partial reps,tried to take it to com0lete failiure.

No cardio as im gonna do the garden for a couple of hours now. Mite go for a fast walk in a bit. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good solid session mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Good solid session mate :thumbup1:


Ta mate,traps still hurtin from trainin with @ryda, but made this workout better.

Walked down the stairs this mornin and the mrs said "your traps look stupid" lol

i dont usually train them but im just gonna carry on and see what happens.

when she said stupid she meant this in a good way.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Ta mate,traps still hurtin from trainin with @ryda, but made this workout better.
> 
> Walked down the stairs this mornin and the mrs said "your traps look stupid" lol
> 
> ...


Lool I command your traps to grow!!!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lool I command your traps to grow!!!!


Indeed!! You up for legs @ hard labour monday mornin??


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> Ta mate,traps still hurtin from trainin with @ryda, but made this workout better.
> 
> Walked down the stairs this mornin and the mrs said "your traps look stupid" lol
> 
> ...


You must be well chuffed with that comment mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Indeed!! You up for legs @ hard labour monday mornin??


I would of been but I changed my 2-10 overtime to a 6-2 I've worked 2-10 the last 2 Mondays so I felt like a change am gonna go cosmos after work tho n do shoulders or legs depends how busy it is


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> I would of been but I changed my 2-10 overtime to a 6-2 I've worked 2-10 the last 2 Mondays so I felt like a change am gonna go cosmos after work tho n do shoulders or legs depends how busy it is


Ok pal im trainin 6am monday -thursday next week so let me know if ya want to jump in.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> You must be well chuffed with that comment mate :thumbup1:


Ye the frakier the better.lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Ok pal im trainin 6am monday -thursday next week so let me know if ya want to jump in.


Wil do


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking a right beast in your avi mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Getting-Lean said:


> Looking a right beast in your avi mate :thumbup1:


ta mate, definitely added muscle whilst losing fat,long way to go but lookin betta than last week.As long as this happens im happy. 

Playing games with mi mind at the moment as my size comes down and clothes are fitting a lot more loosely,i keep thinking im shrinking but just keep repeating to myself condition,condition,condition instead of siz n strength.lol


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> ta mate, definitely added muscle whilst losing fat,long way to go but lookin betta than last week.As long as this happens im happy.
> 
> Playing games with mi mind at the moment as my size comes down and clothes are fitting a lot more loosely,i keep thinking im shrinking but just keep repeating to myself condition,condition,condition instead of siz n strength.lol


Know that feeling mate I'm nowhere near your size by any stretch of the imagination but when cutting and dropping size it fcuks with your head big time! Worst feeling for me is when flat and my arms aren't filling my t-shirt sleeves out :'( lol

Keep meaning to ask, are you currently on any peds mate?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Thats excactly it, t shirt sleeves.lol.

And yes i am:thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

30 mins fast walk done,


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Threw a low carb day in today,plenty of green tea and plenty of water.

No fast walk today but cleaned the house from top to bottom,2.5hrs.

Weigh miself in the mornin,can see mi body composition changing.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

20 st 8lb so only 1lb loss but definitely added muscle and lost fat, clothes fittin differently,waist has come down slightly,can see a little bit of definition in arms n legs.

Gym this mornin legs:gun_bandana:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs done, gruelling session, not trained @6am for a bit, dont like it at all, feel empty and just seem to have no power, enjoyed it tho, just lowered the weight but kept intensity high and really concentrated on the contraction and isolating the muscles.

All weights in kilos, couple of warm up sets and then 2 all out sets with partials to complete failiure.

Leg press [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (used my arms to spot miself for last rep)

Dropped the weight down to 160 n did 3 sets with feet together and moved them towards the edge of the foot pad 3 times,just did as many as i cud for each set.

Squat machine [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (really light headed on last couple of reps.lol)

Leg extensions [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plates

dropped down to 6 plates and did as many as i could slow and controled.

Lying hamstring curls [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plates

standing calf raises [email protected] stack

[email protected]/4 stack

[email protected] platez from bottom

[email protected] full stack.

Felt weak but legs were burnin so happy.

25 mins fast walk on slite incline.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> Legs done, gruelling session, not trained @6am for a bit, dont like it at all, feel empty and just seem to have no power, enjoyed it tho, just lowered the weight but kept intensity high and really concentrated on the contraction and isolating the muscles.
> 
> All weights in kilos, couple of warm up sets and then 2 all out sets with partials to complete failiure.
> 
> ...


 :whistling:

Nice session mate


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ta mate, gonna start a proper diet tomorrow, regimented, so ill be eating specific things at specific times, the guys done one diet for early shift and one for the late shift which is good. Allready feel like im not eating a lot and this is a little less calories and a lot less carbs, but im just gonna put my all into it.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chest n triceps today, found gettin up at 5.30 a bit easier today, didnt feel strong but felt good.

All weights in kilos with last 1 or 2 sets to complete failiure,

Incline dumbell(not done these for a long time but need to work upper chest)

[email protected] reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (balance was all over the place so kept weights low)

Seated plate loaded chest press

[email protected] a side

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated Machine flies

[email protected]/4 stack

[email protected]/2 stack

[email protected]/4 stack

[email protected] full stack

Cable flies

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plates, i then did a spontaneous 3 set drop set to complete failiure.

Seated one arm dumbell extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

V bar cable pushdowns

[email protected] 4 plates

[email protected]

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

Rope pushdowns

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates did a 3 set drop set,each set to complete failiure.

straight bar pushdowns

[email protected] plates

[email protected] 6 plates

8 @ 7 plates

[email protected] 8 plates

30 mins fast walk on slight incline.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

@Shawrie what you training on Thursday pal?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoulders mate, you up for a bit of hard labour.lol????


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I can swap tho, do shoulders tomorrow and back bicep Thursday,let me know pal.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Shoulders mate, you up for a bit of hard labour.lol????


Am yet to do shoulders chest and arms this week

So if you didn't do shoulders today we can do em tomoz?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Am yet to do shoulders chest and arms this week
> 
> So if you didn't do shoulders today we can do em tomoz?


ye mate just shoulders left to do this week, sweet!! Ill be there bowt 6:15 pal. :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> ye mate just shoulders left to do this week, sweet!! Ill be there bowt 6:15 pal. :thumbup1:


Nice one will set my alarm now haha what's it like that time of the morning? Busy?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Back bicep,

All weights in kilos

Seated plate loaded overhead pulls(concentrated on the squeeze at the bottom)

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

Close grip cable pulls

[email protected] stack

[email protected]/4 stack

[email protected] more plates down

[email protected] couple plates from bottom,heavy stack this.

Wide grip lat pulldowns(really concentrated on form)

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plates

Hammer strength pulls

[email protected] half stack

10 @ couple more down

[email protected]/4 stack

[email protected] from bottom

Dumbell curls

12 @ 10

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Straight bar curls(concentrated on form)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plate loaded preacher curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

30 mins fast walk on incline

Slite twinge in mi back, ive had it for a week or so,just been trainin through it and it seems to be dissapearing now which is good news.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Nice one will set my alarm now haha what's it like that time of the morning? Busy?


Nah mate usually about 10-15 people in at that time,mon/wed/friday seem to be the busier days.Loads of different shoulder machines in there.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:
 

> Nah mate usually about 10-15 people in at that time,mon/wed/friday seem to be the busier days.Loads of different shoulder machines in there.


10-15 people is there is nothing coz it's a pretty big gym lol that would be crowded at o'malleys tho, not ****d what I do on shoulders as long as I get rear and side delts in lol there slacking compared to my front delts


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> 10-15 people is there is nothing coz it's a pretty big gym lol that would be crowded at o'malleys tho, not ****d what I do on shoulders as long as I get rear and side delts in lol there slacking compared to my front delts


Sweet, sounds good to me!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Sweet, sounds good to me!!!


Let's see if my hoody stays hung up this time haha


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Let's see if my hoody stays hung up this time haha


Ha ha, shud be alrite,more respectful bunch in the mornins.lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Ha ha, shud be alrite,more respectful bunch in the mornins.lol


Haha yh my father in law said it's mostly older guys


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Haha yh my father in law said it's mostly older guys


Ye.like me.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoulders trained with @ryda, again complete shoulder workout,front back sides, been guilty in the past of just focusing on heavy front pressin and front delts so still learnin but all good,just strugglin a bit on shrugs with this little twinge in mi upper bak, definitely getting better tho,

No cardio today, not back in the gym until monday but will do mi 5k fast walks on those days off., Enjoyed it :2guns:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

bottleneck25 said:


> Good journal mate im in a similar boat im 6.5 and wiegh 20.9 st i used to be in good shape and just bulked up to much stopped training for around 12 months and went up to 22 st in fat so now trying to get back down to around 17 whilst gaining muscle it isnt easy and i dont have kids lol


Sorry pal was just readin thru the jnl n spotted your post, im not an ignorant b***ard.lol

Ta mate, 20 stoners together, its not easy but sumthin keeps drivin us forward, have you got a jnl going pal?

Sumthin ive neva done but id advise any one to do it. :thumbup1:

thanks for droppin in pal.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Shoulders trained with @ryda, again complete shoulder workout,front back sides, been guilty in the past of just focusing on heavy front pressin and front delts so still learnin but all good,just strugglin a bit on shrugs with this little twinge in mi upper bak, definitely getting better tho,
> 
> No cardio today, not back in the gym until monday but will do mi 5k fast walks on those days off., Enjoyed it :2guns:


Good workout mate I enjoyed it specially using machines I've never used before


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 mins fast walk done late last nite, forgot to update jnl. :blush:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 minute fast walk done.boooom!!! :2guns:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Still going well my friend. You are defo on a role with @ryda


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Still going well my friend. You are defo on a role with @ryda


Hello mate, ye good to train with someone like minded and it helps that hes a big strong f##ker aswel lol.That brings you on.

im enjoyin mi trainin n cardio at the moment,its all good:thumb:

45 mins fast walk done. Leg day tomorow. Im gonna weigh miself first thing an get a nice big breakfast with the fam before gym. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> Hello mate, ye good to train with someone like minded and it helps that hes a big strong f##ker aswel lol.That brings you on.
> 
> im enjoyin mi trainin n cardio at the moment,its all good:thumb:
> 
> 45 mins fast walk done. Leg day tomorow. Im gonna weigh miself first thing an get a nice big breakfast with the fam before gym. Lookin forward to it.


Sounds like a good plan to me mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

20stone 2lb, nearly under 20stone for the first time in years.lol since i was boxin.

Need to keep at it,some positives are i feel healthier and fitter, the fast walk is done easily everyday, stomach fat is shifting i have really noticed this over the last week. Ultimately i want to shed as much fat as poss whilst still looking full and muscular. Not bothered about the weight but as stated there are some positives to bein closer to 280lb,

When i start chems properly in a few weeks after mi weddin ill probably wack a bit of muscle weight back on which is great.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> 20stone 2lb, nearly under 20stone for the first time in years.lol since i was boxin.
> 
> Need to keep at it,some positives are i feel healthier and fitter, the fast walk is done easily everyday, stomach fat is shifting i have really noticed this over the last week. Ultimately i want to shed as much fat as poss whilst still looking full and muscular. Not bothered about the weight but as stated there are some positives to bein closer to 280lb,
> 
> When i start chems properly in a few weeks after mi weddin ill probably wack a bit of muscle weight back on which is great.


So basically your saying you wanna look like me? Haha

Where you training tomorrow? I was gonna do legs today but wernt sure what time HL was open with it being bank holiday plus o'malleys shuts at 1 and with being doing nights it was always gonna be hard to get there today but I did manage shoulders yesterday after about 3/4 hrs sleep haha was nothing but a peanut


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> So basically your saying you wanna look like me? Haha
> 
> Where you training tomorrow? I was gonna do legs today but wernt sure what time HL was open with it being bank holiday plus o'malleys shuts at 1 and with being doing nights it was always gonna be hard to get there today but I did manage shoulders yesterday after about 3/4 hrs sleep haha was nothing but a peanut


Was gonna do legs today but hl shut at 1 i thought it was 4?? So just went for a walk.

Ill train either mate omalleys or hl. Its not too busy at 2:30ish or ill train at o malleys.

And yes i want to look like you.lol :thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Was gonna do legs today but hl shut at 1 i thought it was 4?? So just went for a walk.
> 
> Ill train either mate omalleys or hl. Its not too busy at 2:30ish or ill train at o malleys.
> 
> And yes i want to look like you.lol :thumb:


Haha was hoping I'd wake up around 11 so I could get in for 12 but it never happend ah wel hmmm was gonna have to be an early one tomoz meant to be gettin a job done on my car around midday, so if not before then, then it would have to be an evening sess probably around 7ish?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

7ish cool with me. If ya train early let me know but if not Omalleys or hl??? Let me know either way mate.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> 7ish cool with me. If ya train early let me know but if not Omalleys or hl??? Let me know either way mate.


Ok will do I'm about to sleep hopeful wake up at half 9 and I'll know more then about how the days gonna look


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

:thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs done at o malleys with @ryda, good session.

Squats -not done these this year, i was suprised how well i did on these considering, 4 sets topped out at 140kg for a couple of reps.

Single leg leg press 4 sets, as many as i could with each leg followed by calf leg extensions,felt good them.

Leg extensions - 4 sets

Vertical leg press- looked like an old crazy contraption in the corner of the gym, never done these before but enjoyed them.

lying hamstring curls 4 sets.

Seated calf raises 4 sets

Good start to the week,back and bicep tomorrow.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Legs done at o malleys with @ryda, good session.
> 
> Squats -not done these this year, i was suprised how well i did on these considering, 4 sets topped out at 140kg for a couple of reps.
> 
> ...


My legs hurt walkin up the stairs haha didn't think I'd manage squats this week but that's the perk of havin a partner


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> My legs hurt walkin up the stairs haha didn't think I'd manage squats this week but that's the perk of havin a partner


Ye, enjoyed them, gonna get back into squats , that verticle leg press was crazy!!!

Took the yungest to A+E, hes not his normal self, hes been avin awful sleeps but they checked him out an all seems ok.just a virus.in and out pretty quick aswell which was a bonus. :thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Back and arms done.

Lat pull downs 4 sets

Seated plate loaded pull downs 4 sets

seated close grip cable pulls 4 sets

seated plate loaded pull downs, different machine with different handle position. 4 sets

i then trained arms, bicep n tricep together, something i never do. 1 bicep excersice followed by 1 tricep excersice.

4 excersises 12 sets on each, somethin different i just threw in.

Felt good during the workout,strength was good. Happy days.

Leaving the cardio until days off at weekend as feel a little bit weight drained. Diet is goin well.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoulders done.

Standing front press 4 sets maxed out at 8 reps with full stack (pb)

Reverse pec dec flies 4 sets

Bent over cable pulls 4 sets

Dumbell flies 4 sets

Dumbell front raises 4 sets

Dumbell shrugs 3 sets

Machine shrugs 3 sets

Seated machine side raises 4 sets

Booyaaa!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Shoulders done.
> 
> Standing front press 4 sets maxed out at 8 reps with full stack (pb)
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to our recent shoulder sessions


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ye more or less copied wot we did last week. Complete shoulder workout.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Ye more or less copied wot we did last week. Complete shoulder workout.


I love that shrug machine in there it seems to allow you to bring your traps up even higher during movement mine look noticeably different from last week already haha


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Same ere since i started trainin them traps look daft.lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Same ere since i started trainin them traps look daft.lol


Haha behave, traps can never look daft!


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking good in here mate, plenty of solid sessions going down I see :thumbup1:

Your back really is fcuking huge mg:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Getting-Lean said:


> Looking good in here mate, plenty of solid sessions going down I see :thumbup1:
> 
> Your back really is fcuking huge mg:


Cheers bud. Feel like im wastin away.lol

Countin down until after mi weddin , start a proper course.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chest done at o malleys with @ryda, all over chest workout,flat bench,incline,flies and decline which believe it or not ive never done, 6 or 7 excersices.

Just had mi cheat meal as i feel completely empty and drained but can really see the difference in the mirror. :thumbup1:


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> Cheers bud. Feel like im wastin away.lol
> 
> Countin down until after mi weddin , start a proper course.


You couldn't waste away if your tried mate lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

50 mins fast walk done. Took the yungest in his trolley, bit of fresh air for the lad.

Mrs hen do tonight,house already filling up with half drunk women. Great.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 minute fast walk done, just started to notice in the last week that i feel a bit drained wen doin the walk and also power has reduced wen training but the waistline is coming down so just tryin to focus on that.

I had an afternoon nap before for a couple of hours,not done that for years feel well rested now.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs, all weights in kilos, last reps of last 2 sets are failiure or as close as i can get on mi own.

Squat machine 4 sets

[email protected] 2 plates a side

[email protected] 4 plates a side

[email protected] 6 plates a side

[email protected] 7 plates a side

Leg press 3 sets

[email protected] 160

[email protected] 240

[email protected] 320

Leg extensions 4 sets

[email protected] plates (burnin already)

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] 16 plates

lying hamstring curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] 16plates

[email protected] 18plates

standing calf raises 3 sets ( did these a lot lighter than usual an really felt them)

[email protected] 15plates

[email protected] platez

[email protected] plate

leg press calf extensions 3 sets

[email protected] 40 a side

[email protected] 60 a side

14 @ 60 a side ( calfs felt really tight)

Weighed in at 20stone 3 lb thats 1 lb heavier than last week, loads of comments like "are you losin weight" all week, really noticed that mi clothes are hangin off mi now and waistline is comin down so im in the ideal position, losin fat an gainin muscle, had some tuff gruelin sessions last week wich have had a positive effect on this body. Happy!!!

30 minutes fast walk on slite incline at the end.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Back n arms

Lat pull downs 4 sets

T bar rows (not done these for a long time) 3 sets

hammer strength pulls 4 sets

seated close grip cable pulls 3 sets

ez bar cable push downs 3 sets

plate loaded preacher curl machine 4 sets

one arm dumbell extensions 4 sets

ez bar cable bicep curls 4 sets

rope push downs 4 sets

standing dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

30 minutes fast walk on incline, tired this mornin, those workouts are the ones that matter i suppose. :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chest trained with @ryda,

Dumbells flat press 4 sets

Seated chest press 4 sets

Incline smith machine press 4 sets

Standing flies machine 4 sets

Decline press machine 4 sets

Yungest had a terrible sleep last nite so had disturbed sleep, tuff session but chest is tight so all good.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 sets

Face pulls 4 sets

Seated reverse pec dec flies 4 sets

Dumbell flies 4 sets

Dumbell alternate front raises 4 sets

One arm bent over cable pulls 3 sets

Machine shrugs 4 sets

15 minutes fast walk on incline, get a couple of hours lie in tomorow and its much needed.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Chest trained with @ryda,
> 
> Dumbells flat press 4 sets
> 
> ...


My chest kept getting cramps yesterday haha good sess


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Seated shoulder press 4 sets
> 
> ...


Went in with the mrs about 8 this morning n done shoulders, you training tomorrow?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Same here, chest is tight, tired though, sat here at work on uk m.lol knackered.

No all done mate until Monday mate, need a rest pal. lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Same here, chest is tight, tired though, sat here at work on uk m.lol knackered.
> 
> No all done mate until Monday mate, need a rest pal. lol


No probs it's Friday I still got legs back and arms to do yet haha gonna do legs tonight, I need an evening session, I've been getting up at 5am for almost a week so gonna stay in bed n wait around for my tren to be delivered


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good journal mate, some big weights being thrown about and great to read that the weights falling off.

I predict an awesome transformation might be in the making so my advise is take more pictures.

Being able to say I lost ? inches off my waist is never as impressive as saying I used to look like *O* and now I look like *Y*

if you know what I mean


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good journal mate, some big weights being thrown about and great to read that the weights falling off.
> 
> I predict an awesome transformation might be in the making so my advise is take more pictures.
> 
> ...


Hello Pal, thanks for the advise, your right i should take more photos.

As it stands im unsure what the end result will be, im a bit concerened im gonna look like a physique contestant.lol but to be honest im just gonna keep on until the body fat is low and build up from there.

Thanks for poppin in mate:thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> No probs it's Friday I still got legs back and arms to do yet haha gonna do legs tonight, I need an evening session, I've been getting up at 5am for almost a week so gonna stay in bed n wait around for my tren to be delivered


Cant think of a better reason to wait around.lol hmmmmmm lovely tren, only a couple of weeks and ill be on it pal!!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ive just noticed im a bronze member!!!! Yes. :beer:


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> Ive just noticed im a bronze member!!!! Yes. :beer:


You'll be a mod before you know it mate :laugh:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry ive not updated for a while, stag do was on Saturday, it wasnt that messy really by my old standards but dont drink anymore, had 7 pints and a couple of shots and its proper done me in.lol this used to be done in a couple of hours as a warm up.

The group attempted to tie me to a lamp post but were unsuccessfull, a couple of them were hurt in the process but we laffed about it after.

Enjoyed it though and have just had a few days of eating what i want and not even thinking about training/eating etc,

Very busy with wedding stuff all week, so may have this week off and then attack it next week as a married man, sounds strange that but in a good way. :thumb:

Main focus is to not let the diet slip too much this week and to enjoy Saturday as much as poss.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Sorry ive not updated for a while, stag do was on Saturday, it wasnt that messy really by my old standards but dont drink anymore, had 7 pints and a couple of shots and its proper done me in.lol this used to be done in a couple of hours as a warm up.
> 
> The group attempted to tie me to a lamp post but were unsuccessfull, a couple of them were hurt in the process but we laffed about it after.
> 
> ...


Was begging to think you was dead! Haha


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

decent shape mate!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Was begging to think you was dead! Haha


I felt dead on Sunday mate. lol. Made me realise why i stopped drinking.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Fortis said:


> decent shape mate!


Cheers pal, appreciate it. Thanks for popping in. :thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> I felt dead on Sunday mate. lol. Made me realise why i stopped drinking.


Was at a wedding myself on Saturday one vodka and coke had my tipsy haha


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Was at a wedding myself on Saturday one vodka and coke had my tipsy haha


Lightweights lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Just tried mi suit on. Its really happenin.aaaaaarrrrrgggggghhhh.

Lookin forward to it tho. Ive been eating what i like this week and have had a week off the gym. Hate it. I cant wait to get back in the gym. I will be eatin right and trainin forever i think but i have enjoyed the rest. One more day the im a married man. :w00t:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> Just tried mi suit on. Its really happenin.aaaaaarrrrrgggggghhhh.
> 
> Lookin forward to it tho. Ive been eating what i like this week and have had a week off the gym. Hate it. I cant wait to get back in the gym. I will be eatin right and trainin forever i think but i have enjoyed the rest. One more day the im a married man. :w00t:


you only do it once (well that's the plan) so enjoy the day


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I had a really good day on Saturday, feels weird being married, but good weird, back to it tomorow!!! Cant wait. :thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

IM BACK!!!!!!

All over body workout this morning,

3 x Leg extensions

3 x ham string curls

3 x calf raises

3 x seated plate loaded chest press

3 x hammer strength pulls

3 x standing plate shoulder press

3 x ez bar bicep cable curls

3 x v bar tricep push downs

30 minute fast walk on the treadmill, slight incline,

Feels good to be at it again!!!!

I planned on starting a course after my wedding, test n tren but ive changed my mind, im going to have at least the rest of the year off and start something in the new year when body fats lower, i mite not do that though it depends how i feel/look etc.

For now supps are as follows,

Multi vit daily

1000mg vit c daily

My protein impact whey

Im gonna try my protein workout bundle(i think thats what its called-cant remember) which is -

Pulse v4 preworkout

Fuse intra workout

Recovery drink

This is delivered tomorow, ive tried the pulse v4 and loved it and have good things about the fuse, so we shall see,

See how i go with it, train hard, get some more trianing sessions in with @ryda and enjoy the experience. :clap:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Believe it or not she did manage to get it movin.lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Lookin forward to training again soon, am mostly doing weekends a the mo coz that's when my 4 days off are falling at the mo @Shawrie


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lookin forward to training again soon, am mostly doing weekends a the mo coz that's when my 4 days off are falling at the mo @Shawrie


Weekends are possible pal, need to keep trainin hard!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Weekends are possible pal, need to keep trainin hard!!!


Nicee al text you tomorrow


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrads on wedding mate  . Nice read and will be looking forword to ur progress. It may inspirer my lazy **** lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> Congrads on wedding mate  . Nice read and will be looking forword to ur progress. It may inspirer my lazy **** lol


Hello kabz. Thanks pal.

Pop in anytime mate, :beer:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 minute fast walk done, not done this for a while, took the yungest in his trolley.

Oh ye started to take super t5s, had one before the walk and was pumpin with sweat and felt like i had more energy.

My protein stuff shud be here in a bit.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Back into proper training split and diet this week, couple of weeks of p**sing about due to mi wedding but to be honest ive enjoyed it, having said that cant wait to get back into it, wanna see how these my protein pre and intra workout stuff perform,


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Congratulations.... And great to see you back buddy.

Now just get in to that gym and work your a.rse off.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Congratulations.... And great to see you back buddy.
> 
> Now just get in to that gym and work your a.rse off.


thanks mate. yes smashed back tonite with @ryda. Really good session, wot was needed to get bak into it.

6 exersicses an 24 sets all over bak workout, smashed to bits, some good old skool machines in o malleys tho. 

legs tomorow.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> thanks mate. yes smashed back tonite with @ryda. Really good session, wot was needed to get bak into it.
> 
> 6 exersicses an 24 sets all over bak workout, smashed to bits, some good old skool machines in o malleys tho.
> 
> legs tomorow.


Lol told you it would be a hard graft, nothing is light in that gym when it comes to back haha or much else tbh


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol told you it would be a hard graft, nothing is light in that gym when it comes to back haha or much else tbh


Ye was good, that seated cable pull machine felt ace,One of the heaviest stacks ive used, i wanted to take it home.lol

Back feels sore already. :thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 min walk done in the rain. Felt refreshing tbh.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Back feels like a solid slab of concrete this mornin.lol Good workout that :thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Back feels like a solid slab of concrete this mornin.lol Good workout that :thumb:


My lats have stopped cramping but there still very achey! I'd say that was our best workout yet, lool we were both fooked at the end of it so that's only a good thing, back is one of my weaker parts so I've been going all out over the months to improve it, I'd say I'm slowly getting there


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Agreed. Heavy but high volume aswell, completely shocked mi bak!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats to you @Shawrie and your wife :thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs this afternoon,

All weights in kilos.

Leg press 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - felt good

Squat machine 3 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing 1 legged hamstring curls

15 @ 5plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] - only used this once before, felt good.

Leg press calf extensions 4 sets

[email protected] 80kg x 4 sets - calfs on fire from the first set.

Standing calf raise 4 sets

[email protected] half stack

[email protected]/4 stack

[email protected] plates from the bottom

[email protected] stack

20 mins fast walk on slight incline.

This my protein pulse and fuse are ok ya know.good stuff but tastes like s##t.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats to you @Shawrie and your wife :thumb:


Cheers pal. :thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Only had 2 weeks off from gym but back still sore from monday and walkin like john wayne from legs on wednesday.lol

Push workout tomorow,normal service resumes next week.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> Only had 2 weeks off from gym but back still sore from monday and walkin like john wayne from legs on wednesday.lol
> 
> Push workout tomorow,normal service resumes next week.


Like the new avi by the way mate.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Like the new avi by the way mate.


Cheers Andy.look slim in mi suit,well slimmer.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Got home from work last nite n mrs presents me with a long list of jobs for today,married bliss

got to squeeze the gym in today at some point.

Heavy n hard trainin with @ryda tomoz hopefully.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Managed to get 2 good gym sessions in over the weekend.

Ill update in the mornin. Bizzi bizzi weekend, enjoyed the break from work tho.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Saturday trained chest/shoulders and arms - good workout couple of heavy exersices for each bodypart,

Sunday Back @o malleys gym with @ryda - same as last back workout but on a sunday mornin lol, back feels massive lol,

Will get back to writing up my workouts proper this week just busy with all post wedding stuff,

Must say im not affiliated with my protein in any way but im impressed with pulse v4 and fuse intra workout drink, i just kneck the pair of them before i train and i feel as strong as an ox, ive never kept my size and strength whilst off cycle but im actually progressing, ok im not as solid or full as wen im on but its close.

Impressed 

Was going to train legs with ryda tomorow but on a silly leadership course for a couple of days, may have to train later on.

Also not sure if any boxing fans will read this but Paul Smith was robbed at the weekend, absolute discrace. :cursing:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs this evenin,

All weights in kilos n last sets taken to failiure,

Leg press 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB at this gym.

Lying Hamstring curls 4 sets

[email protected] half stack

[email protected]/4 stack

[email protected] from bottom

[email protected] from bottom PB at this gym

squat machine 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB at this gym

standing calf raises 4 sets - nice n lite seems to feel better.

Leg press calf extensions 4 sets 80kg 4sets of 15 reps.

Felt strong. :gun_bandana:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Legs this evenin,
> 
> All weights in kilos n last sets taken to failiure,
> 
> ...


That lying hamstring in there is just way to light lol compared to the one in Walters, I start halfway down the stack n put the peg 2 weights down for my next set lol even my mrs curled half the stack


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

It is light but im still not on the bottom yet. Once im reppin out the full stack easily ill move on to the single leg curl machine which i did last week. They felt good them.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chest n biceps tonite

All weights in kilos, final reps of last sets are complete failiure,

seated chest press machine 4 sets

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

decline chest press machine 4 sets

15 @ 20 a side

[email protected] 40 a side

[email protected] 50 a side

9 @ 60 a side

seated flies machine 4 sets

[email protected] half stack

12 @ 3/4 stack

[email protected] full stack

11 @ full stack

seated bicep machine 4 sets

[email protected] 20

[email protected] 40

[email protected] 60

7 @ 75

Barbell curls 3 sets

[email protected] 20

[email protected] 30

[email protected]

Dumbell curls 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Gettin back into it:drool:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good going my friend


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 minute fast walk done first thing this mornin.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoulders hard an heavy with @ryda. Wakes you up on sunday mornin.

Smith machine front presses

Shoulder flies

Machine side raises

Face pulls

bent over cable rear delt flies

Pec dec rear delt flies

Plate loaded shrug machine av i forgot anythin???

4 sets hard n heavy on each. Wakes you up in the mornin.lol

Mite go for a walk in a bit.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Shoulders hard an heavy with @ryda. Wakes you up on sunday mornin.
> 
> Smith machine front presses
> 
> ...


Lol 4 sets? We did 5 or 6 on face pulls and shrugs


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ye. Was in the zone.lol felt like 4.ha eazy:scared:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Seriously tho anyone that doesnt do face pulls needs to. Really good excercise for me.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Bored of chicken so will be eatin

150g of mince

Half a tin of kidney beanz

1 oxo cube

4 times a day

400 cals

40 g protein

15 g carbs

10 g fibre

5g fat .

This will be 4 out of 6/7 meals.

Tastes awesome. See how i go.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

45 mins fast walk done. Diet good today. Likin the beef as opposed to chicken.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

O malleys, back, ryda, ......ready to smash this **** :gun_bandana:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> O malleys, back, ryda, ......ready to smash this **** :gun_bandana:


Backs been aching all day


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

**** take this week, no time to do **** all. Complete write off.

Regroup n come bak stronger next week. Top shoulder n bak workout on a gud note tho.

Ill be back.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs in the mornin. Hectic end to the week last week.

Cant wait.

Edit. Didnt train legs. :confused1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Legs in the mornin. Hectic end to the week last week.
> 
> Cant wait.


What you trained this week? Am debating chest at HL something different to Walters not done chest there in a few weeks


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> What you trained this week? Am debating chest at HL something different to Walters not done chest there in a few weeks


Mate ive not trained anythin this week. Didnt even do legs today???? the kids n mrs arent well but no excuses,

im goin 6 am in the mornin.

It seems to of become more difficult to train since gettin married.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Journal is becomin a bit embarassin tbh.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Mate ive not trained anythin this week. Didnt even do legs today???? the kids n mrs arent well but no excuses,
> 
> im goin 6 am in the mornin.
> 
> It seems to of become more difficult to train since gettin married.lol


Lol was that a hint for me not to get married? I'm not planning to till I'm in my 40s at Least haha you just need me by your side!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol was that a hint for me not to get married? I'm not planning to till I'm in my 40s at Least haha you just need me by your side!


lol, dont tell your mrs shell kill me,nah just been a strange but bizzi time since the weddin. Still got drive n ambition but dog tired lol.

Forget all that n ill be there tomoz @ 6. :thumb: if i train with u ill do wotever if not ill train legs.

u see the ukbff overall nathan de asha....looked awesome imo


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> lol, dont tell your mrs shell kill me,nah just been a strange but bizzi time since the weddin. Still got drive n ambition but dog tired lol.
> 
> Forget all that n ill be there tomoz @ 6. :thumb: if i train with u ill do wotever if not ill train legs.
> 
> u see the ukbff overall nathan de asha....looked awesome imo


Lol I know the feeling I got in at about 8pm yesterday did shoulders, at 5pm was ready for my bed, night shifts done me in this week so I had a kip n woke up about half 7 and literally crawled into the gym but still put in a decent shift once my body woke up, yeh al be there and then think al do triceps at night at Walters, I've never done a double session before lol

Yeh seen him his biceps are immense!! Georgina come 5th btw decent still


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chest hl this mornin

Flat db press 4 sets heaviest 110lb ryda went up to 130s.

Plate loaded bench press 4 sets went up to 60 kg a side

incline barbell press 4 sets nice and light felt good

Seated pec dec 4 sets

Plate loaded decline press 4 sets up to 60kg a side

That was it for me but ryda did a couple more excersises while i rushed home to get the kids up.

Did all mi cookin for the day :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Chest hl this mornin
> 
> Flat db press 4 sets heaviest 110lb ryda went up to 130s.
> 
> ...


Lol that incline felt very heavy by the time we got to it haha I wouldn't of been able to lift more then what I did with good form


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol that incline felt very heavy by the time we got to it haha I wouldn't of been able to lift more then what I did with good form


All felt heavy to me.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

:2guns: i refuse to give up. I refuse to stop. I will not be beaten by diet, trainin or rest. :gun_bandana:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> :2guns: i refuse to give up. I refuse to stop. I will not be beaten by diet, trainin or rest. :gun_bandana:


Good so I expect you to be looking like flex wheeler when I'm back from my holiday haha


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Good so I expect you to be looking like flex wheeler when I'm back from my holiday haha


Lol nah Homer simpson!!!Doh, have a good un !!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs last night - Low carb diet, feel good this week. Not trained legs for a couple of weeks.

Leg press 4 sets

15 @ 180kg

[email protected] 260

[email protected]

[email protected]

Legs were locking on after 4th set, probably because i hadnt trained them for a couple of weeks,

Leg press calf extensions - 4 sets 120kg

Standing calf extensions - 4 sets 3/4 stack.

Legs were locking on at this point, so went onto the tread mill for 20 mins big incline, quick pace.

Enjoyed it, didnt get to do hamstrings but enjoyed it.

Looking back at the journal its clear that my training and diet is inconsitent, yes things have happened at home and work but its no excuse, i need to work on consitency in both these departments!!!

Chest n Tris tonight!!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chest n biceps, been training chest n tris for a few month so swapped it around,

All weights in kilos,

Seated plate loaded bench press machine 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline smith machine 4sets - slow and controlled

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - really hurt these, light weight but burnt like hell.

Decline plate loaded bench press machine 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated pec dec flies

[email protected] stack

[email protected]/4

[email protected] 2 from bottom

[email protected] stack

Precor plate loaded bicep curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Straight bar curls 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]5

[email protected]

Hammer strength curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

3 drop sets back down.

Good workout


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoulders thursday nite.

Standin shoulder press 4 sets

[email protected] half stack

[email protected] 3/4 stack

[email protected] from bottom

[email protected] full stack

Dunbell flies 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rear delt pec dec flies 4 sets

[email protected] half stack

15 @ +1

[email protected]+1

[email protected]+1

Dumbell front raises 4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plate loaded shrug machine 4 sets

[email protected] a side

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 80

20 minutes walk on steep incline.

Been so bizzi in work not had time to update this from thursday. Chill out this weekend


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:



> Shoulders thursday nite.
> 
> Standin shoulder press 4 sets
> 
> ...


What you training tomorrow? I'm having a day off today


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I was gonna do legs tomorrow mate.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> I was gonna do legs tomorrow mate.


Ah ok I prefer them at mr o's the leg extension and hamstring curls are much heavier, might see you on your way out then


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoulders this morning, was gonna train legs but @ryda was at the gym for 6am so may aswell make the most of a training partner while you can, plus kids on skool hols so didnt have toi rush home, dont mind changing things up as it keeps the body guessing.

Think we did 6 excersises, 4 sets on each, hard and heavy on most. finished with the killer shrug machine working up to 100kg in each hand, serious stuff.lol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Shoulders this morning, was gonna train legs but @ryda was at the gym for 6am so may aswell make the most of a training partner while you can, plus kids on skool hols so didnt have toi rush home, dont mind changing things up as it keeps the body guessing.
> 
> Think we did 6 excersises, 4 sets on each, hard and heavy on most. finished with the killer shrug machine working up to 100kg in each hand, serious stuff.lol.


Yeh forgot bloody face pulls!!!! Haha can do em tomorrow tho? Back? I think you should spice this journal up abit with some pics of meals and progress pics etc


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Food not a problem. Me ah well lets see....err look like **** mate.lol

Think your right tho. Ill do some a just wack em on. :thumb:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Back. Got up late (mrs turned alarm off) an then spilt pre workout on the seat. Not the best start.

Started with pull ups, neva do em, did 3 sets of 3 reps, dodgy reps tho but cud feel it in mi lats.

Wide grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Techno gym seated pull machine (feels like a t bar) 4 sets

Face pulls 4 sets

Close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Seated over head pullover machine 4 sets

seated close grip cable pulls 4 sets

hammer strength pulls 4 sets

bent over rows 4 sets

Nothin mega heavy but focus was on form. Feels good now. 35 sets 9 excercises. Rock on!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chest yesterday, excersices as follows,

Flat dumbell press 4 sets 120 x6 wakes you up at 6am lol

flat bench press 4 sets

incline bench press 4 sets

pec dec flies 4 sets

decline barbell press 4 sets

incline flies pec dec 4 sets

decline plate loaded nachine 4 sets

Hard and heavy 3 days training, little niggle in mi right arm during the incline press, still there, nothin serious. :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Chest yesterday, excersices as follows,
> 
> Flat dumbell press 4 sets 120 x6 wakes you up at 6am lol
> 
> ...


Yh was a good few days training that


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yh was a good few days training that


Agreed. Good trainin. Not been well this week. Picked summatt up off the kids. Gonna bin this jnl till new year i think then start another one. One thing after another. 3rd close bereavement this year. Aaaaaaaarrrrgh.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Agreed. Good trainin. Not been well this week. Picked summatt up off the kids. Gonna bin this jnl till new year i think then start another one. One thing after another. 3rd close bereavement this year. Aaaaaaaarrrrgh.


Sorry to hear that mate, let me know if you wanna train anytime before Wednesday


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Never give up!!!!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Im still trainin,still eatin right n i feel gud.

Lookin to smash 2015. Good luck to all.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Shawrie said:


> Im still trainin,still eatin right n i feel gud.
> 
> Lookin to smash 2015. Good luck to all.


It would be great to see more regular updates about your progress buddy during the coming year :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks mate. Appreciate that. Its do or die 2015!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @Shawrie good to hear from you mate and that things are going well :thumbup1:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Shawrie good to hear from you mate and that things are going well :thumbup1:


Ta mate. Ye still poppin on from time to time to av a look.

Last couple of weeks have gone really well diet n trainin wise wich is ace considering its xmas. Gettin a head start on new year.

Think just avin a good rest from work has done wonders 8hrs plus a nite.

Put up or shut up for 2015


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> Ta mate. Ye still poppin on from time to time to av a look.
> 
> Last couple of weeks have gone really well diet n trainin wise wich is ace considering its xmas. Gettin a head start on new year.
> 
> ...


You sound really up beat and positive mate which is gr8. What are your goals for 2015?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> You sound really up beat and positive mate which is gr8. What are your goals for 2015?


Get rid of fat. Then seek some advice on competing towards the end of the year.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

And so it begins!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawrie said:


> And so it begins!


All the best mate


----------

